# démission



## pommedamour26 (6 Décembre 2022)

bonsoir

en regardant sur un site ce soir je viens de me rendre compte que des parents dont je garde leur enfant cherchent une nounou en urgence... je ne sais pas trop comment l'interpréter c'est la 1ère fois que ça m'arrive
J'ai commencé la garde le 1er décembre 2022 et nous sommes le 6 décembre..
Je ne sais pas si c'est parce que ce matin je lui ai fait une réflexion poliment car elle insistait à la porte j'étais entrain de descendre le petit de 6h45 il était 8h15 alors qu'il doit arriver à 8h30... je lui ai dit désolé comme vous êtes très en avance je ne suis pas prête
Ben visiblement ça n'a pas plu à madame mais au lieu d'en parler ...rien et ce soir quand elle est venue rechercher le petit ne m'a parlé de rien

j'ai découvert ça dans la soirée j'ai été un peu choquée de son attitude du coup je ne vais pas leur laisser l'occasion de me larguer quand ça leur plaira j'ai décidé de mettre fin au contrat dès demain mais c'est combien de jours de préavis du coup je n'ai pas trouvé la même chose sur internet

Merci à celles qui pourront me répondre


----------



## nounouflo (6 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Normalement dans votre contrat de travail vous avez dû préciser le préavis en cas de rupture de contrat.
Pour ma part, c’est 8 jours calendaires pour les contrats de moins de 3 mois.
Peut être devriez vous aborder le sujet avec la maman en lui disant que vous avez vu sur un site son annonce et que vous êtes surprise de cette recherche avant de démissionne.


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Décembre 2022)

Qu'est-il écrit dans votre contrat ?
Et un conseil, pour quelques jours de travail qu'il y aura eus et le peu d'avantages que ça pourra apporter, j'éviterais de remettre l'attestation employeur de ce contrat à POLE EMPLOI car une démission serait notée dans votre dossier.


----------



## pommedamour26 (6 Décembre 2022)

Ben j'espère que ce ne sera pas 8 jours car je ne souhaite pas l'accueillir 8 jours de + moi les gens malhonnêtes qui ne savent pas dire quand ça les dérange ben tant pis pour eux ça n'annonce rien de bon pour la suite .
ils ont cru que les horaires étaient à la carte si un jour on vient plus tard le lendemain on vient plus tot ce genre de truc 
Dans mon contrat il n'est rien noté de spécial puis je n'ai pas envi de faire 8 jours supplémentaires et risquer de ne pas être payé 
je ne leur demande aucun papier au pire je peux démissionner façon je n'ai pas d'ARE 
je vais lui dire que je termine ma semaine et ensuite c'est plus mon pb


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Décembre 2022)

Je pense que même s'il n'y a rien d'écrit dans le contrat, le minimum qui s'applique c'est la Convention Collective... non ?


----------



## pommedamour26 (6 Décembre 2022)

Ben oui je pense aussi mais bon j'ai pas vraiment envi de faire 8 jours de + en sachant ça 
c'est compliqué pour moi mais bon si je dois les faire je n'aurais pas le choix je verrais demain si elle m'en parle sinon c'est moi qui lui en parlera et elle aura ma lettre de démission je lui dirais que je stoppe le contrat vendredi on verra si ça marche sinon tant pis je ferais le préavis de 8 jours pas le choix mais bon j'ai pas envi de perdre tout ce temps avec ce petit que je sais que je ne garderais plus en + il est adorable 

C'est la 1ère fois que j'ai des parents comme ça je prends tjs bien le temps pendant la signature du contrat d'expliquer mon mode de fonctionnement on définit des horaires d'arrivée et de départ au plus près de leur besoin là en l'occurance elle voulait 8h40 mais j'ai dit que je fonctionnais au 1/4 d'heure du coup on a défini 8h30 finalement jeudi 8h30 vendredi 8h20 lundi 8h30 mardi 8h15... et le soir n"en parlons pas le vendredi 16h le petit est parti à 16h45... il me prévient à 16h qu'il va être en retard.. et là ce soir 17h55 au lieu de 17h30.. et ça ne fait que 4 jours

J'ai rien dit 1ère semaine je me suis dit fin de semaine je ferais le point par rapport aux horaires ben du coup après ma découverte de ce soir j'ai pas vraiment eu le temps puisqu'on est mardi... et j'ai plus vraiment envi pour moi la confiance est rompue 
je ne pourrais plus être naturelle avec ce genre de gens


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Décembre 2022)

Dans ce cas, n'attendez pas, remettez votre mettre de démission en main propre dès demain (en espérant qu'elle accepte de la contresigner. Car plus vous tardez plus ça peut retarder la fin du préavis.


----------



## MeliMelo (6 Décembre 2022)

Avec l'accord de votre employeur, vous pouvez ne pas effectuer votre préavis, mais vous ne serez pas payé. Il faut son accord par contre. Il est aussi possible, que suite à votre conflit, ce soit votre employeur qui ne veuille pas effectuer le préavis. Dans ce cas, il devra vous payer comme si vous aviez travaillé (il faut que ça vienne de lui par contre).


----------



## liline17 (6 Décembre 2022)

je les appelle la génération kleenex, au moindre problème, ils vous larguent sans chercher à discuter, j'ai eu la même en septembre, je luis avais gardé la place depuis 3 mois, virée le soir même pour les mêmes raisons que toi.
En entretien, je lui avais dis qu'en théorie, tous les PE sont d'accord pour qu'on se parle en cas de problème, mais que dans la réalité, ils attendaient ça de leur AM, mais ne le pratiquaient pas souvent pour eux même, elle m'a dit qu'elle n'était pas comme ça, tu parles, Charles


----------



## incognito (6 Décembre 2022)

si tu ne veux pas faire le préavis, c'est à toi de le payer aux PE

je l'ai fait, démission sans préavis à effet immédiat


----------



## liline17 (7 Décembre 2022)

le premier truc que je ferai, serai de leur en parler, si ils sont susceptibles, ça pourrai suffire à ce qu'ils n'aient plus envie de te confier leur enfant du tout.


----------



## nanny mcfee (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, avez vous regardé la date ou l'annonce a était postée? peut être que c'est l'annonce de avant qu'elle vous trouve,beaucoup de PE ne retirent pas leur annonce quand ils trouvent une assmat .


----------



## assmatzam (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Etes vous en période d'essai ?
Avez vous noté quelque chose sur votre contrat car tout va dépendre de cela

Normalement la période d'essai  est fixée sur votre contrat .

Si ce n’est pas le cas, alors cela veut dire que vous n’avez pas de période d’essai à effectuer et que votre premier jour de travail marque votre embauche définitive.

Le préavis sera de 
* 8 jours calendaires lorsque l'enfant est accueilli depuis moins de 3 mois  

*15 jours calendaires si l'enfant est accueilli depuis 3 mois et jusqu'à moins d'1 an 

* 1 mois si l'enfant est accueilli depuis plus d'1 an.


Si vous êtes en période d'essai
Vous devez respecter un délai de prévenance
* 24 heures jusqu'à 8 jours d'emploi
* 48 heures entre 8 jours et 1 mois


----------



## bidulle (7 Décembre 2022)

tout dépend de si vous avez une période d'essai ou pas !!!


----------



## pommedamour26 (7 Décembre 2022)

bonjour 

Normalement je fais tjs une période d'essai et une adaptation mais là comme il fallait que ça aille vite du coup rien n'est noté concernant la période d'essai mais je vais faire comme si c'était la période d'essai et que comme ça fait moins de 8 jours de contrat je les ai prévenu ce matin quand elle m'a appelé pour me dire que le petit ne venait pas car il avait la gastro 

J'ai du coup sauté sur l'occasion pour lui dire que j'avais décidé de démissionner comme je sais qu'elle cherche une autre assistante maternelle pour me remplacer que je lui donnerais mon courrier demain s'il vient et que du coup je mettais fin à l'accueil vendredi qu'il vienne ou non 
Elle a pris sa voix tout mielleuse pour avouer que oui elle cherchait sans me donner aucune raison de toute façon je m'en fou un peu pas envi d'être embêté avec ce genre de parents dés le début d'un contrat 

Il était prévu de ma part une mise au point vendredi pour les horaires savoir si on bougeait ou non l'amplitude ben pas eu le temps de dire ouf qu'elle cherchait déjà une remplaçante je lui souhaite bon courage pour en trouver une moi j'étais déjà la 2ème et le bb a 11 mois en sachant que la maman s'en est occupé entre 2 car visiblement a été très malade 

je les ai prévenu oralement du coup de mon intention de démission et 48h avant la fin du contrat puisque j'arrête vendredi 
j'espère que ça ira comme ça de toute façon je m'attends à ce qu'il ne vienne pas demain 
N'a pas eu le courage de me dire qu'elle cherchait quelqu'un d'autre donc ça m'étonnerait qu'elle me le ramène encore maintenant que j'ai dit que je mettais fin au contrat 
Je ne vais certainement pas attendre de me faire licencier quand ses messieurs dames auront trouvé une remplaçante moi j'ai repris mes recherches et déjà des contacts donc ça va aller au pire tant pis je ferais avec 
Suite au prochain épisode


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Décembre 2022)

Attention si vous touchez des ARES pôle emploi c'est 4 mois sans rien !!! perso j'en parle je leur demande une explication et si c'est bien une recherche de leur part j'attends leur courrier de licenciement ... sinon je les emme.de à ma façon pour la suite !!!


----------



## pommedamour26 (7 Décembre 2022)

non je n'ai pas d'ARE jamais inscrite à pole emploi pour le moment donc pas d'incidence pour moi 
Mais bon travailler pour des gens comme ça c'est pas pour moi je n'aime pas les conflits j'aime bien que les parents me respectent et moi de même puis leur dire gentiment qu'ils doivent respecter leurs horaires de contrat je ne pense pas que ce soit un motif de licenciement donc si ça commence comme ça la prochaine fois ce sera quoi??
Donc je préfère démissionner là j'en ai la possibilité donc je n'ai même pas hésité d'habitude j'attends d'avoir trouvé un nouveau contrat mais là franchement je suis sur des pistes donc ben on verra
 je viens de reprendre après 5 mois d'arrêt suite à mon opération de l'épaule ça casse le moral direct..
Mais bon heureusement les autres familles ne sont pas comme ça ça me réconforte un peu 
1ére fois en 10 ans d'exercice que j'ai ce coup là bientot la retraite heureusement car je ne tiendrais pas encore 10 ans avec ce genre de comportement se vexer quand on leur rappelle les clauses du contrat qu'on a signé ensemble...


----------



## liline17 (7 Décembre 2022)

tu es probablement dans une région où on manque d'AM, ils n'avaient probablement pas prévu de respecter les horaires, et espéraient que tu laisseraient faire, il leur fallait bien signer avec quelqu'un, comme tu as réagis dès le départ, il leur faut encore en tester d'autres, vu qu'ils n'imaginent probablement pas qu'ils ont tort, ils se voient comme des patrons


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Décembre 2022)

Le fameux lien de subordination ! Vous avez raison, fuyez et vite !


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Décembre 2022)

J'ai une maman qui a essayé de venir plus tôt 7h au lieu de 7h15 donc comme tout est chronométré chez moi même 5 mn est important surtout le matin !!! bref elle arrive donc et sonne moi pas prête complètement je fais mon lit fini de me préparer etc je fais ce que je veux ... et premier enfant du matin à arriver !!! donc je ne dis rien mais regarde avec INSISTANCE la pendule à ce moment là les PE rentraient encore chez moi ... elle me répond "oui je suis en avance mais j'étais prête" ??? le lendemain rebelote alors là Bibi excédée est montée au créneau je lui dis sans gants: "hier vous êtes déjà arrivée plus tôt et vous recommencez ce matin alors si vous comptez faire ainsi tous les jours moi çà ne me dérange pas mais on va recalculer la mensualisation avec arrivée 7h au lieu de 7h15 !!!" et bien elle n'a JAMAIS recommencé et qu'elle le prenne bien ou non m'était bien égal !!! alors si vous n'avez pas de pôle emploi et bcq de demandes par chez vous alors je dis oui pour la démission ...


----------



## Griselda (7 Décembre 2022)

Le préavis, ça dépend. Est ce que tu es en periode d'essai? Si oui elle doit être précisée sur ton contrat, sinon c'est qu'il n'y en a pas.
En periode d'essai il n'y a pas de préavis, ni procédure particulière, seulement une lettre écrite et signée d'après la CCN.
On lis quelque fois qu'il y a quand même un delai de prevenance mais attention comme le delai de prevenance n'est pas repris dans notre CCN et que nous ne depedons pas entièrement du Code du Travail, pas sur qu'il y en ai un. Tu peux, pour t'éviter des ennuis leur en accorder un tout de même.
Si tu n'es pas en periode d'essai alors il y a bien un préavis.
Il est dit en periode d'essai pas de procédure particulière mais je te conseille de quand même faire un courrier soit remis en main propre contre décharge, soit en RAR pour avoir une preuve irrefutable d ela date de première présentation. En cas de litige ça peut aider même si ce n'est pas obligatoire.

Bien sur on peut préciser, même gentiement, à un PE que s'il arrive en avance il risque d'attendre à la porte, qu'en bien même il tambourine, si tu n'es pas prête tu ne l'es pas. Et si c'est la raison qui leur fait arreter le contrat j'ai envie de dire tant mieux qu'ils s'en aillent parce que là ça part mal.


----------



## fanny35 (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu le même cas: 
désaccord, les PE passaient outre ce que je leur disais (et qui était écrit dans le contrat)... Je fais des remarques, ils ne disent rien mais le soir ils remettent une annonce pour chercher une AM... (je reçois les alertes donc je vois leur annonce  ).
J'attends le lendemain, pour voir s'ils sont honnêtes et me le disent...rien, ils attendaient de trouver avant de me jeter...
Du coup le soir je leur ai annoncé ma démission...
Ma lettre étant partie en recommandé le matin (merci internet) après leur départ, le contrat s'est fini 48h après (période d'essai).
J'en ai vraiment assez de ces parents qui nous considèrent comme des moins que rien sous prétexte qu'ils sont "employeurs", donc maintenant je ne cherche plus...j'arrête au plus tôt, et au moins je suis bien avec mes PE respectueux et sympas...


----------



## bidulle (7 Décembre 2022)

avant l'heure ça n'est pas l'heure  !

je ne suis pas à quelques minutes prêt mais bon un quart non de non


----------



## pommedamour26 (7 Décembre 2022)

Bon je vois que je ne suis pas la seule à qui c’est arrivé visiblement 
Oui il manque un peu d’assistante maternelle visiblement malgré les micro crèche dans mon village nous étions une douzaine on n’est plus que 4 dont une nouvelle qui vient de commencer 
Pas eu de nouvelles de la journée on verra demain 
J’ai eu un message à 22h hier pour me dire qu’elle venait à 8h15 ce matin sont vraiment sans gêne 
En plus vont avoir du mal à trouver il est allergique à l’œuf on a une piqûre d’adrénaline avec protocole au cas où moi ça va je suis auxiliaire de puériculture j’ai travaillé à l’hôpital en chir traumato pédiatrique pendant 26 ans donc ça ne m’a pas effrayé mais ce ne sera pas le cas de tous 
Ils avaient déjà eu du mal à me trouver je leur souhaite bon courage et j’espère qu’ils tomberont sur une qui leur en fera voir de toutes les couleurs 
J’ai été bien trop laxiste pour ne pas les vexer puis finalement même en ne faisant rien de spécial juste leur rappeler leur devoir ils voulaient me remplacer 
Franchement je n’ai pas tout compris dans leur attitude mais je ne demande pas d’explications je m’en fou
Et moi pareil j’ai l’alerte du coup son annonce forcément je l’ai vu j’attendais aussi qu’elle m’en parle mais non elle a fait semblant de rien 
Du coup moi ce matin je lui ai annoncé ma décision de démissionner moi je ne me suis pas défilé et pas envi d’attendre qu’on me jette comme un vieux klinex


----------

